# can i un-build a rod?



## hamlet (Sep 4, 2007)

Is it easy (or even possible) to unbuild a rod and re-use the components? I know I can cut the threads and reclaim line guides, but I am really thinking here of the reel seat. 

I have seen mention of reel seats being epoxied in place on the blank... sounds to me like once its built, its there to stay.

TIA

Dave


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Guides you might be able to reuse, but a reel seat on a well built rod won't come off unless you destroy it, and why bother using a reel seat from an inferior quality rod? 

Mostly, though, it's quicker and cheaper to buy a new set of guides and a new reel seat anyway. That way, you won't be plunking down $$$$$ on a blank only to use mediocre components.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

AtlantaKing said:


> it's quicker and cheaper to buy a new set of guides and a new reel seat anyway. That way, you won't be plunking down $$$$$ on a blank only to use mediocre components.


My thoughts exactly...


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

> have seen mention of reel seats being epoxied in place on the blank... sounds to me like once its built, its there to stay.


Yep- usually if your forced to remove a reel seat it means cutting the seat itself in half- bit of a job no doubt and only worth if if you have an expensive blank that absolutely requires replacing the old reel seat.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

How do you strip an old rod....epoxy and all? Got a rod at home Im thinking of rebuilding.


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

I have cut the reel seat off a large bore surf rod by carefully cutting off at both ends. also cut off reel seat and butt grip to repair a rod with a pipe extention butt


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

TreednNC said:


> How do you strip an old rod....epoxy and all? Got a rod at home Im thinking of rebuilding.


VERY VERY carefully use a heat gun (hair dryer is better) to slightly warm the epoxy around the guide and then cut the thread off of the guide foot with a razor blade. I can't stress enough to be very careful with the heat. Too much and the rod is toast, especially thinner rods. I managed to melt a tip off of a catfish rod and darn near ruined the blank. Once you can get the guide off, you have to be super careful to cut the remain thread away and peel the rest of the thread and epoxy off. It's tricky, but if you take your time and be patient, it will come off. I use the back side of an Exacto blade (the non-sharp side) to scrape carefully. Slight heat will also let you get the tip off. 

It's tricky not to nick the blank, but practice first on a crap rod that you plan to junk. I've rewrapped the same blank about 4 times for the sake of practice.


----------

